# the fuji x100s in savannah ga



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

took the little fuji's to Savannah  . what a great city 























THE FIRST AFRICAN CHURCH


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Love em!  I have yet to visit Savannah but would love to.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice photos....Savannah and Charleston are two of my favorite cities.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

we are headed to nashville next and then charleston


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been to Charleston a few times but back in the 90's.  Love it.  I didn't have a digital camera though and didn't yet have a big interest in photography.  So all I have are some prints of run of the mill snapshots.

Went to Nashville once - I enjoyed it.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

being a drummer nashville is the land of my people   lol


----------



## Falcon (Jul 18, 2016)

*LOVED* Savannah  AND  Priscilla.  :love_heart:


----------

